#        1-7.7   ?

## Aliot1986

1,        . , ,       1-7.7 "  "( 9.2) (    -).

----------

"",   ""   ,     ,    .

----------


## Aliot1986

""  .    1 -   :Frown:

----------

""?        ? , " "  ..

----------


## Aliot1986

! ! ,  - . :yes:

----------

, , .
  .

----------

